# What is the best weather radar app for Mexico.



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

The US Gov weather radar app on my android is slow, and is also limited to the US. I like to watch the tropical storms in the Atlantic and Pacific as they develop and move into Mexico and push the monsoonal moisture up into the western US.
Can anyone recommend their favorites? I also would want to be able to zoom in for detail; hopefully with somewhat detailed topography of central Mexico.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I don’t know if it’s the _best_, but I have “Clime: Weather Radar Live”. For tracking storms, I like the Stormtrack website. You can zoom in on the former, including Mexico, but not on the latter.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Animación para Imágenes de Satélite


----------



## dvinton (Mar 8, 2019)

NOAA Sat Map


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

thanks for the great sites.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

I use this site exclusively, CIMSS Tropical Cyclones


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

I've found that the site below works well. When I select the Mexico area then zoom out, the radar loop includes the US. But, If I select the US then zoom out, the loop excludes Mexico. Hopefully the link below will open under those parameters.






WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground


Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.



www.wunderground.com





Actually the link goes right to central Mexico, but you can zoom out to include the US radar. What I like about this site is that  you can zoom way in and see details on city locations and topography, although the topography for the US is much more detailed than some areas in Mexico.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

izzenhood said:


> I've found that the site below works well. When I select the Mexico area then zoom out, the radar loop includes the US. But, If I select the US then zoom out, the loop excludes Mexico. Hopefully the link below will open under those parameters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CORRECTION

Actually only Satellite works for Mexico, but it does show a loop and one can zoom in on Mexico down to the street names in a city, and also shows shaded relief topography. For the US you can turn on Radar and Satellite. To turn on Satellite you might have to close the ad covering up the Satellite button.


----------

